# Ashes



## carrie (Jun 30, 2004)

The vet called. My dear departed Zoomie's ashes are ready.

Question is, what does one do with ashes? What type of urns can one use?


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Well in my case my dear tabby ashes were scattered at a pet cemetary/park by a service. If you don't like keeping it around the house in an urn, perhaps there is something like that in your area? Or maybe you have a lovely garden and you can scatter it there?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Carrie, 
I'm sorry to hear of your loss. 

We too are in the same position. We've had our dog's ashes at home for about a month. Not sure what we shall do with them. If we scatter, we want to be sure it's someplace special. 

Did you make your decision yet?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carrie, we always bury our animals near the flower bed. Somehow it makes me feel better to know they are among such beauty. Blessings. I'm so sorry. You'll see him again, I'm sure.


----------

